# how to make a tee?



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

i would love to make mylo a tee, anyone have any patterns or could give me idea of how i would go about it??


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't know but I would like to make something like that too, if I knew how.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

You can use a baby shirt or onesies (just cut the end off where the snaps are and hem it). I think there are some Simplicity patterns for some, also, to make your own.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I used to work at a baby clothes store and brought Tyson home a premie shirt with a frog on it (soo cute!) but the sleeves looked a little funny. On baby clothes the sleeves go out to the sides and on dog clothes they go down. It was still really cute though


----------



## mizzkangaroo (Feb 9, 2007)

Here is a simple pattern for a shirt and there's a link on there for a dress also. I found it really helpful and my chi's absolutely love their clothes! Pattern


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you Ashlee!


----------



## mizzkangaroo (Feb 9, 2007)

Your welcomes =] I've used that pattern sooo many times! And Buttons fits so great in her clothes, she usually wriggles out but these she doesn't even TRY to get out of! yaya!


----------



## chiforme (Sep 28, 2005)

Yes, I've used that pattern to make dresses for Honey, it's really easy to use. I found another thing too, it's how to make a dog shirt out of an old sweatshirt, but the instructions aren't very detailed. 
http://www.ehow.com/how_4069_make-dog-sweatshirt.html


----------



## mizzkangaroo (Feb 9, 2007)

I like to buy baby clothes (infant) and then cut it down, sew it up and tada! Lol, I usually use things without arms just because they look funny on dogs and my Buttons HATES having things on her arms. Also I've taken lots of old hoodies, cut the arms off, cut holes for the arms, sew all the edges and Buttons <3's em. Specially the last one I made her, it was grey towel material with pink stipe down her back. I even got creative and put a hood on it, so cute!


----------



## Pepe's Parents (Feb 2, 2007)

*Where did you get those camy hoodie coats for the chi's*

I love the little jackets your beautiful chi's have on, where did you get them. I am new and have had my Pepe for 3 months. I have big kids and they were the same type of jackets.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

I might have a go at making some things. I do some embroidery and cross stich occasionally in my free time, but this would be something different.
Dont ahve a chi to make them for, but would give me something to do, especially with winter nights drawing in now.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

if you live in the uk theres a place called au naturale it sells household stuff candles toys etc but they have a section where there is pets stuff they have little coats like the army style coats wioth hoods and fur around the hood for £6 pound and they are gorgeous they sell bathrobes and jumpers too all reasonable priced too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

I looked in there yesterday!!!
Litlte black rain macs on sale for £3 in ours, they also hooded robes, and nice grey marl jogging tops with pink stripes.
Watch out for their janurary sales.I have heard theysell the pet stuff off really cheap in jan sales.


----------



## LindaLS (Mar 31, 2007)

*How I altered a shirt for my furbaby*

Hello Everyone,

I have two furbabies and Hanna (she is 9 lbs) has to have a shirt on at night or she gets very cold. Tiffany my mix breed has a double coat from her momma a Shih Tzu and doesn't need a shirt. They both sleep next to me in their crates and Hanna will grunt and groan all night long unless she has her pjs on. I know it sounds a bit crazy but even in the summer because I have the a/c on she must wear her pjs.

Well this is what I do. I find the smallest shirt I can find at the thrift store, never larger than 3 months. Usually pay 25 to 50 cents for it. If it is long sleeve, I cut the sleeves down to about two inches and sew a dart in the middle chest area. Their legs are closer together than a babies arms, so you need to put the dart there to make this area smaller.

That is all that needs to be done and she has nice warm pjs.


----------

